# Stirring in a Glass Carboy



## gfrank07 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm interested to hear what some of you guys use you stir musts in glass carboys. I generally use carboys immediately for primary when I'm making wine from 100% juice. I've heard of people using chopsticks, but I'm sure there are some other clever household items used to get through the glass neck. Most interesting item wins!


----------



## midwestwine (Jul 2, 2010)

What size of carboys are u using 
for a 1 gal batch i just use my spoon handle 
for 6 gal i use a drill mounted mixer
www.midwestsupplies.com/the-stainless-steel-mix-stir.html


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 2, 2010)

You'll find me most boring then as I use an 18" food grade paddle.


----------



## BobF (Jul 2, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> You'll find me most boring then as I use an 18" food grade paddle.


 
I use the handle of my 24" version of this to stir inside carboys


----------



## WhineMaker (Jul 2, 2010)

Ditto here.. Small end of the good ole paddle stirrer...


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2010)

4 large (6gal) batches I use my drill mounted degasser.


----------



## IQwine (Jul 2, 2010)

*Binford 3000 *







It works great


----------



## gfrank07 (Jul 2, 2010)

How in the world do these things fit inside? hahaha


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2010)

*A really BIG carboy ! *


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 2, 2010)

IQwine said:


> *Binford 3000 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's Tool Time funny right there.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 2, 2010)

I use the Fizz X drill mounted stirrer.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 2, 2010)

I never use a carboy for a primary. I will use the small end of my spoon for stirring the sparkeloid.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 2, 2010)

I use the Fizz X drill mounted stirrer or the back end of the stirrer spoon.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 3, 2010)

For those little bit bigger batches, I use one of these.


----------



## LarryW (Jul 3, 2010)

IQwine said:


> *Binford 3000 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use mine for a corkscrew


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2010)

grapeman said:


> For those little bit bigger batches, I use one of these.


----------



## PPBart (Jul 6, 2010)

gfrank07 said:


> I'm interested to hear what some of you guys use you stir musts in glass carboys. I generally use carboys immediately for primary when I'm making wine from 100% juice. I've heard of people using chopsticks, but I'm sure there are some other clever household items used to get through the glass neck. Most interesting item wins!



Drill-powered stirrer is best -- but at times part I have used a 5/8" x 3' dowel (after soaking it in sanitizer for a while). Just stuck it in and swirled it about for a while.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 6, 2010)

The 2000 won't fit but the 3000 folds.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 6, 2010)

Poor Greg just wanted info....

...sorry dude, we are an unruly bunch.


----------



## deboard (Jul 6, 2010)

I use the small end of a stirring paddle that someone else posted a picture of for 3 gallon or larger carboys, but even the small end won't fit in a 1 gallon carboy, so I gently shake it usually. 

Don't ever use a glass wine thief to stir, I learned that one the hard way yesterday.


----------



## Tom (Jul 6, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Poor Greg just wanted info....
> 
> ...sorry dude, we are an unruly bunch.



OK guys/girls we need a "Time Out"?

Who's the 1st to go to the corner??


----------



## IQwine (Jul 6, 2010)

who me ????


----------



## Tom (Jul 6, 2010)

OK accepted !

Bad "dog"...


----------

